# NFL Free Agency



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Let the bidding begin.Here are the current Cap numbers.There will be blood in the water by Thursday as teams try to get below the cap number.

Assuming a new deal doesn't get done this week, and assuming the cap will be $95 million, here are the teams with the most money available entering the free agent market, according to salary-cap documents as of late last week:

1. Minnesota: $24.1 million 2. Arizona: $23.6 million 3. Green Bay: $20.7 million 4. Cleveland: $20.1 million 5. San Diego: $17.4 million 6. San Francisco: $16.5 million 7. Baltimore: $16.1 million 8. Seattle: $15.7 million 9. Jacksonville: $15.3 million 10. Cincinnati: $14.0 million 11. St. Louis: $11.1 million 12. New Orleans: $10.5 million

Teams in trouble? The Raiders are $29.9 million over the projected cap. (Getting down won't be impossible because of easily erasable contract-inflating clauses, such as the $8 million bonus due to wideout Ronald Curry. Such a bonus can be canceled and Curry, should he choose to stay, would sign a near-minimum contract, counting for an $8.4 million savings for Oakland.) The Jets have to shave $29.2 million and started doing so late in the week by rejiggering the contracts of heavy-money guys like Curtis Martin. Kansas City ($120.2 million), Washington ($120.2), Denver ($119.6 million), Tampa Bay ($109.6 million), Tennessee ($109.5 million) and Atlanta ($108.0 million) need to see the light. And fast.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Ken, is Green Bays projected cap with or without the contract of Brett Favre??


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is current and I believe it includes Farve's contract.So if he retires GB cap number would go up.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The owners/players agreement ends this coming season.If a new one is not negotiated.....there will be no cap in 2007.This year it is $95 million.

If there is no cap....the Redskins with their $300 million in profits will become the Yankees of the NFL.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't see how a CBA won't come about. The NFL's current system is working well and the league is prospering. However, if it doesn't come it could cause some seroius pain for a few teams.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What an affront to the teams that have been working withing the cap that would be!!!! If it happens, and I don't think it will, I will be glad that we have a billionaire owner and not a skinflint one!!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I hear that djleye!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well....talks for a new CBA have ended.Sounds like there will be wholesale cutting of players from some teams tomorrow.

Vikings and Packers will be in great shape to take advantage.


----------

